
Ask HN: GitHub dashboard “beta”? - bojo
Today I was offered the chance to opt in to the new beta dashboard on GitHub. Somewhat excited to see a better view into the complex multi-project breakdown I stare at every day as a manager I was presented with...<p>The width of the dashboard css deleted, so the page now takes up maximum browser width.<p>Is there more to come? Am I missing something because I don&#x27;t have certain options enabled?<p>Is there value in offering these 10 second changes as features for companies? What is GitHub gaining here?
======
fiiv
There's a few changes. Discover repos has been moved to the dashboard. Your
repos and teams are now in the sidebar that sticks to the top.

------
yamafaktory
Visually very pleasant! Full width + responsive

